# Philip Glass: Piano Works



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Víkingur Ólafsson
Philip Glass: Piano Works

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration01:19:31
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Minimalism
Modern Composition
Recording DateOctober 24, 2016 & October 25, 2016
Recording Location


----------

